# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  kenski

## kenski

hi glad to be here

----------


## Timo

Hello Kenski welcome to Fish Keeping,

Timo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gary R

welcome to fish-keeping kenski

what sort of fish do you keep m8 ?

Regards Gary

----------


## lost

welcome mate

----------

